
Is Gravatar a privacy risk? - taylorbuley
http://meta.stackexchange.com/q/44717/146827
======
rubyfan
I was first creeped out then pissed off when I found out the software my gym
uses to bill and track attendance was hooked into Gravatar. I logged my
performance one day and the icon I use on internet comments showed up next to
my real name.

What else are they sharing and with who? I'm pretty sure I didn't agree to the
workout tracking software sharing my details with random internet companies,
healthcare providers or insurers... but nothing is stopping them apparently.

